

New university to rival Oxbridge will charge £18k a year - mseebach
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/8557555/New-university-to-rival-Oxbridge-will-charge-18000-a-year.html

======
MikeW
I worry that bringing these type of colleges to the UK will directly reflect
what has already failed in the USA. <http://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n11/howard-
hotson/short-cuts>

